# Heater not started after remote start - Rogue 2020 SV AWD



## pink_niru (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi All, I just bought Rogue 2020 SV AWD , when I remote start my car , it doesnt switch on my heater !

As soon as i put my foot on break and hit switch on the button. It starts.

Is that manufacturing defect or is that how it works ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I'll have to check on the Rogue specifically, but most Nissan models without Auto A/C simply wake up with the HVAC on the last setting used. If that was A/C last night, then you won't get heat in the morning. The ones with Auto will usually fire the heater, but aim for a "comfy" temperature like 72 degrees, not what they were last set to.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

pink_niru said:


> Hi All, I just bought Rogue 2020 SV AWD , when I remote start my car , it doesnt switch on my heater !
> 
> As soon as i put my foot on break and hit switch on the button. It starts.
> 
> Is that manufacturing defect or is that how it works ?


Here's something out of the Nissan Rogue quick reference guide:

REMOTE ENGINE START WITH INTELLIGENT CLIMATE CONTROL* (if so equipped)
The remote start operating range is approximately 197 ft (60 m) from the vehicle.
The effective operating range may be shorter if there are walls or other obstructions between the key and the vehicle.
For the remote start to function, the vehicle must be in the P (Park) position with the ignition off and all doors must be closed and locked.
Please see your Owner’s Manual for additional information.
The engine will start, and the parking lights will turn on.
The automatic climate control system will begin heating or cooling the vehicle depending on the outside (ambient) temperature, cabin (in-
car) temperature and the *last user mode*.

What this seems to imply that whatever mode the climate control was at or set by you are the results you're experiencing.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Wait a sec... if y'all are referring to the HVAC display, on most Nissans it will stay dark. That doesn't mean the blower and HVAC aren't working, it just doesn't display until you take it out of remote.


----------



## pink_niru (Nov 30, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> Wait a sec... if y'all are referring to the HVAC display, on most Nissans it will stay dark. That doesn't mean the blower and HVAC aren't working, it just doesn't display until you take it out of remote.


But it doesnt show the "AC" small LED light as well. I checked after your message, it blows the air from top of the dashboard (not windshield ) even though I have kept my setting to manual


----------



## pink_niru (Nov 30, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Here's something out of the Nissan Rogue quick reference guide:
> 
> REMOTE ENGINE START WITH INTELLIGENT CLIMATE CONTROL* (if so equipped)
> The remote start operating range is approximately 197 ft (60 m) from the vehicle.
> ...


Mine is set to Manual 72F


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If the system is Auto AC, setting it on manual won't change the behavior with Remote Start. That behavior is pre-programmed and the system will "do its own thing" until you hit the button to end Remote operation. The programmed behavior will vary for different models. My '13 Altima blows on Foot/Defrost with the display completely blacked-out, including the AC lamp. 

Keep in mind also, on Auto settings, most Nissans won't blow hard heat until the engine warms past about 120 degrees. It's essentially on Auto when you do a Remote Start, so if the 10 minute run time doesn't warm the engine sufficiently, or if you climb in after 3 or 4 minutes, you may get a very limited amount of warming and defrosting.


----------



## FrontierDale (Jul 30, 2020)

pink_niru said:


> Hi All, I just bought Rogue 2020 SV AWD , when I remote start my car , it doesnt switch on my heater !
> 
> As soon as i put my foot on break and hit switch on the button. It starts.
> 
> Is that manufacturing defect or is that how it works ?


Take it back to the dealer, let them figure it out. May be a computer?????
Regards
Dale


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

My


pink_niru said:


> Is that manufacturing defect or is that how it works ?


I have a 2017 SV and a 2019 SL, both with the dual zone auto temp controls. Both work the same. Start the car and give it a full 8 - 9 minutes to warm up. If it's hot out it will run the A/C, if it's cold out it will run the heater.


----------

